# Columbia Mills Plant Minetto NY 1923



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

This Paper Mill was a part of my early life in the 60-70's until we moved and I went into the Navy in 73. I have started collecting buildings to match the Mill as closely as possible and especially the three Mill Apts. adjacent to the tracks between the Main line and the Mill....I have been making trees for 3 yrs. now and with winter approaching I will start implementing my Track plan and try to come as close as I can to recreate this massive complex. Doing the Oswego river, Power Plant and the Minetto Bridge(The original) will be a real test! Space is no problem as we have an ancient 3 stall garage and one vehicle...Yeah!! I already have a meat packing plant that is on our original 5x8 layout and will connect the two!! Gotta keep plugging away at this and bring it to life...I have 6 yrs til I retire and this will keep me busy!!:thumbsup::laugh::laugh:


----------

